

Stupid Bosses I've Had (Part 2 of 3) - edw519
http://edweissman.com/stupid-bosses-ive-had-part-2-of-3

======
eli
> Boss: Jerry in accounting complains about his tickets too much. I'm going
> over there to give him a piece of my mind. Me: Don't give him too big a
> piece. You need all you can get.

Your boss may have been an idiot, but all this quote shows is you being a
jerk.

------
krupan
Boss: Sam pushed a bug into production last week. How do we prevent that from
ever happening again? Me: Don't let anyone do anything. Boss: No, I'm serious.
Me: So am I.

So classic. But it's true, you could try to work with the Boss a little more.
Maybe say, "it's impossible to prevent that from _ever_ happening again, but
there might be some things we can do to reduce the frequency of that
happening." Then you can talk about things like (assuming that if your boss it
that bad that maybe these things aren't happening) code reviews, automated
testing, etc.

------
tintin
When you think this is a joke you should read Peopleware.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peopleware:_Productive_Projects...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peopleware:_Productive_Projects_and_Teams)

------
pyre
I have to agree with the first comment on the page. Most of these are just the
author + coworkers acting likes asshats.

------
JonnieCache
You should start drawing comics for these, it could be a whole new career for
you.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Don't forget to give the main character a sidekick. Maybe a dog?

------
sriram_sun
Tired of your boss? I have a great boss and I work in a wonderful team. Lots
of C++, real-time, unix, vxworks (target). Denver (Lakewood) Medical devices.
We are looking for a pretty good dev. with at least 5 yrs exp. Will be a
contract to hire. (6 - 12 months). Shoot me a resume with demands/conditions
if interested! Cons: No growth, salary a little below market. Pros: Very
competent team, challenging projects, stable.

------
DanielBMarkham
OH: "I finally figured out how to tell if my boss is lying"

"How?"

"His lips are moving"

~~~
shasta
My boss walked in carrying a duck.

I said "where'd you get the pig?"

He said, "it's not a pig -- it's a duck."

I said, "I was talking to the duck."

